# Who is the loudest?



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

I am interested in the volume level of the male calling for the different PDF. My goal is to make a list of 12 or so of the more common species with them ranked from loudest to softest. Here is what I am starting with...

*Loudest Call*
Auratus
Leucomelas 
Azureus 
*Softest Call*

Please add to and revise my list. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i thought that leucs were louder than auratus?? i could be wrong but thats just what i thought, terribs and bicolor have fairly loud call


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Most everyone says leucs are the loudest. Obviously it varies by frog, but in general leucs.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

1.LEUCOMELAS by far 
2.vitattus call the most 
3.si tricolors coolest call 
4borja ridge vents
5.auratus
6. tincs 
thats my list of call loudness in loudest to softest , my tourquiose and bronze auratus are as quite as my tincs lol 
craig


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

My leucs are WAY louder than my auratus. With regard to the ones I have, I would have to rank them from loudest to softest in the following order:

Very loud
Leucs
Pumilio (Man Creek)

Mid Range
Intermedius & Imitators (fairly similar call)

Low range
Auratus

Almost inaudible 
Azureus & Tincs


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

My hearing isn't the best, but here's what I hear in order of loudness:

1. P. terribilis--loudest and most frequent, like chattering squirrels. Females softer noises, but audible.
2. leucomelas--About the same, but less frequent.
3. P. vitattus--pretty call, a little softer than the above, perhaps.
4. pumilio Bastimentos--can hear them if I'm near the tank or have it open.
5. imitator--about the same as the Bastimentos.
6. galactonotus--fairly soft, but detectable if I'm near the tank. 

I've never heard my azureus, although they have been actively breeding for two years. I haven't heard auratus--my blue and blacks are all female, and the Ancon HIll are just showing some breeding behavior, an are still young yet, so they may not be doing it yet. I've never heard the reticulatus, (although they have bred) or fantasticus, but have heard the casti's on rare occasions. The E. anthonyi are still pretty young, unsexed, but no sounds there yet.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Loudest to not so loud...
E.Zaparo
P.Terribilis
P.Bicolor
P.Vittatus
E.Anthonyi
D.Leucomelas
D.Pumilio
D.Imitator

P.Vittatus and E.Anthonyi make up for it by calling all day long.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

By far the loudest I have ever heard are Bassleri and Siverstonei, I finally sold my pair of Bassleri as they actually became annoying. My male Bassleri would call most of the day, people used to ask if kept birds.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Of frogs I've kept, the loudest have been

bassleri
terribilis/bicolor/vittatus
leucs
pumilio
tricolor


there are other noisey ones I'm sure

S


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

A Femoralis-supposedly along with Zaparo these are some of the loudest dart frogs
P Vittatus
Leucomelas
E. SI-calls frequently, usually stops for a few days once eggs are laid
Pumilio
Lamasi- not as loud but very frequent


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

How loud would you guys say variablis is?

-Nish


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

nish07 said:


> How loud would you guys say variablis is?
> 
> -Nish


Audible though glass if you are within a couple of feet from the enclosure but that is it. Robert


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> Of frogs I've kept, the loudest have been
> 
> bassleri
> terribilis/bicolor/vittatus
> ...


From what i have heard and kept I would say the doctor hit the nail on the head with this 8) 
Brian


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

A. femoralis and A. zaparo not being the most common frogs I doubt they would fit on the list. I have to agree though that the Allobates species are definately the loudest. In my experience I would place A. talamancae on top of the list. They definitaly call much louder than any other dartfrog I've heard. The bassleri call is actually quite nice I think


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Bassleri is a nice call....but when they do it 10 hours a day for week straight it can get a bit annoying. Mine would do that over and over, after many clutches and a year of putting up with it, it was time for a new and quieter challenge for me.
Mark


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

If there is no other background noise (TV, etc), I can hear my basti & intermedius from two rooms over. But then, that might not be a fair example. At a hearing test I once had a tech tell me she bet I could hear grass grow, :wink:


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

how loud are terribillis??????? :lol:


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

loud.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

I definitely would put terriblilis/bicolor number one. 
Vittatus is a good one for second. 
I think tricolors and some pumillo species would be a close third.
Imitator and intermedius would be in my top 5 also.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Trivittaus can be even louder than bassleri and terribilis. But with regard to this thread, certain frogs can be either louder or softer depending on a number of factors. So the 'loudest' in the frog room is a bit of a moot point in some ways.

I actually like my bassleri calling but they do call their fool heads off for hours.

Bill


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

my dad is going to to be sooooooo upset when i get my 2 mint terribillis!!!! he hates noise! :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Its a good, relaxing noise though :wink:


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anybody know if the call of D. amazonicus is comparable to the other thumbs like imis and intermedius? I recently got a young group of amazonicus and I am just curious as to what their call will be like. Thanks,

Chris


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Among my collection,
Pumilio (especially when all morphs decide to start chorus)
Leuc (nice call but not as often as pums)
Thumbs (nothing compared to above two)
Tincs/Auratus

My frog tanks share the wall with my neighbor's bedroom and once she complained to the condo board members that I had *cicadas* as pets and made too much noise :roll: (who the heck keeps cicada as a pet!)
To make matters worse, I run reverse lighting .... but after I put a thick area rug on the wall, she stopped complain not as often.

I've always wanted bassleri and/or orange terribilis (especially after I found out they do fine with FF only), but I don't think I can get any as long as she's my neighbor.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I would love to see this list continued and hopefully made a sticky, this is a really helpful way to answer a very common question.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I can hear my Leucs. through 2 closed doors from the 2nd floor of my house when I`m downstairs watching tv.

John


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

My vittatus are the loudest by far!!!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

In my personal collection I would say my leucs and my trivittatus. I can hear em both after I go to bed. My room is on the other side of the house and I hear them loud n clear...


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

Is any of the frogs mentioned before louder than a Coqui ?


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

not that im complaining since sometimes silence is golden but i can't get my leucs to make a peep... maybe when they get a lil older I will be telling them to shut up


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Sputnik, how old are your leucs? They should start calling around 12 months. Sometimes even later. I have 4 banded leucs that are over a year now, that I havent heard a peep from. I am almost positive that they are 2:2 due to body shape, toepad size, but havent gotten to the frog room in time to see who is calling...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I heard amazonicus have loud calls.


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

my frogs are about 10-11 months old... they were 2 months out the water when I got them and i got them last september.... so im sure they are just not old enough... can you guys help me im confused what does the numbers mean for example 2.1.0?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

male.female.unsexed

IMO, male leucs typically call around 6-8 months. Banded leucs seem to mature a bit slower than other leucs. Leucs typically breed for me around 8-10 months - my bandeds just started breeding after 18 months.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

That means youhave 2 males, 1 female, and 0 juvies.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

xsputnikx said:


> my frogs are about 10-11 months old... they were 2 months out the water when I got them and i got them last september.... so im sure they are just not old enough... can you guys help me im confused *what does the numbers mean* for example 2.1.0?


2.1.0 = 2 males. 1 females. 0 unsexed/juvs


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

my leucs are just standard leucs... as far as I can tell.. not banded for sure.. at this point with no calls or funny behavior they are 0.0.2


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yup, and until you get calling or eggs, you should continue to call them 0.0.2


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a pair of standard leucs that are juvies from another pair. It took them 2 1/2 yrs to start breeding. Now they wont stop. Every pair is so diff. you have to learn with your own experiences. In general though, i agree with zbrinks. Should take 8-10 months to figure out your sexes...


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

herper99 said:


> Does anybody know if the call of D. amazonicus is comparable to the other thumbs like imis and intermedius? I recently got a young group of amazonicus and I am just curious as to what their call will be like. Thanks,
> 
> Chris


Quieter than imitators. I can hear them about 5-10 feet from their exoterra.


----------

